# Shore Dives



## ShortRound (Mar 4, 2014)

I am just getting back into diving and am looking for a few good places that I can do shore dives just to get re-acclimated and get the feel for my new gear. Where are some good places in the area (from Perdido/Orange Beach to Gulf Breeze/Navarre) to get in some basic shore dives. I've been told that there is some bridge rubble in a couple places near shore as well as a couple of close in reefs that were put down for snorkeling but don't really know where. Thanks in advance!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Snorkeling reef in front of Portofino. Plus you can dive to the north of Fort Pickens on the inside. Can have challenging currents.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Gulf Islands National Seashore's jetties at Ft. Pickens is usually a good dive.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Destin Jetties and the snorkel reef in Navarre at the last walk over as far east as you can go on the beach.


----------

